# Nottingham harvesting



## oakburner (21/3/14)

Hi all, 
I have regularly harvested, washed, stored, stir plated, and repitched many generations of wy1272, so5, wy1026 cask, CL23 etc.

Has anyone got experience with harvest and reuse of Notty? Is this yeast as viable after many fights in the fermenter?


----------



## lukiferj (21/3/14)

Definitely. My last lot of notto was jusy repitched slurry that I used 13 times before i ditched it.


----------



## oakburner (21/3/14)

Cool thanks.... Haven't played with these dry danstar buggers before...!


----------



## lukiferj (21/3/14)

Yesh man. Notto is a beast of a yeast. Works in a bunch of different styles and goes hard, quick and drops well.


----------



## TimL (21/3/14)

Yeast of choce for many english micros along with saf 04


----------



## oakburner (22/3/14)

Thanks chaps...yes I am brewing my take on a Welsh beer called Reverend James, originally brewed by Buckleys which were taken over by Brains.... I've never tasted it, but I am brewing this batch for a mate who traced his ancestry back to Rev James Buckley himself....

OB out...


----------



## Token (23/3/14)

I am very glad to see this post. I have "washed" some yeasts and had pretty good luck with them. I washed an S-05 earlier this year and used it in a couple batches. They turned out kinda horrible, so I blamed the washed dry yeast. But the next batch turned out pretty good. I wasn't sure what to make of it. But it sounds like I shouldn't blame the washed dry yeast. (apparently I messed up something else. dang!) 

Interesting that you guys have washed Notty also. I'll keep that in mind the next time I use it. I know dry yeast isn't expensive, but it's still fun to work your magic with the brews in different ways.


----------



## Token (23/3/14)

OB, what does your recipe look like for this Reverend James? Sounds interesting!


----------



## oakburner (23/3/14)

Hey token, 
There isn't much on the web but I did find this recipe to guide me....

http://www.jimsbeerkit.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=40653&start=45

The only changes I will make is due to my lack of Maris otter I shall use Aust Alemalt base, and to compensate for the lack of biscuity notes, I have toasted/ lightly roasted 200g of wheat malt to add to the grist.
Also a bit unsure about the treacle, so I might back off a bit to around 150g in my 25l batch....

OB


----------



## Yob (23/3/14)

The trouble with rinsing yeast usually comes from not understanding how much you have and underpitching .. My first batch of Rinsed yeast was feckin orrible too


----------



## Token (25/3/14)

Well, ya. But make a starter, and you should be in the ballpark. You can see how much yeast is in a tube from White Labs; so use that as your starting point, make a starter, and let 'er rip! So far, those precise measurements have worked well for me.


----------

